# Guarda area



## Bluerulah (Jul 14, 2018)

Can anyone give feedback on this area. 
Considering moving there as have sister in Salamanca Spain so close by. Am into fishing, golf , walking a lot and pubs. My partner is Asian and likes shops. Does it get really cold in the winter, and if so what's the best and most economic heating system ? What's the social life like there ?
Best Regards,
Bluerulah


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

WEATHER https://www.worldweatheronline.com/guarda-weather-averages/guarda/pt.aspx

can get pretty cold in winter.


----------

